# Ford 8n losing power and dying while brush hogging



## gjordan18 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have ford 8n that is losing power and dying while brush hogging with a 5ft brush hog also its heating up and pushing antifreeze out over flow could it be the engine going bad or is it the carb just need to know whats wrong


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If its heating up and pushing coolant out the overflow, you may be overloading it with a 5' brush hog. If you are in heavy growth, try cutting half width and see how it goes. Or go slower with full width.


----------



## gjordan18 (Apr 24, 2016)

Im in low gear 1st with open throttle and it losing power


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Radiator fins maybe plug also air filter... try blowing out w/air last choice water.


----------



## gjordan18 (Apr 24, 2016)

Will that cause my power loss and dying problem


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Overheating causes the engine to create more friction between the pistons and the cylinder walls because the materials in the engine are exceeding operating temperature range for engineered expansion, and will dramatically reduce power. It can also result in vapor locking the carburetor from excess heat on the metal fuel line to the carburetor, and that will shut it down.

A five foot brush hog in deep material is highly likely to be too much of a load on the old girl. They were around 27 horse on the PTO when new, and after this much time I would expect your power is considerably less.

If you are overheating to the point that the radiator is overflowing and the coolant is boiling, you likely blew a head gasket. Fill the radiator with coolant and look for bubbles in the filler neck when the engine is running. Bubbles mean there is a compression leak, and the usual culprit is the head gasket.


----------

